# HP 4570c scanner - Is this worth buying to scan SLIDES?



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

I have been considering the HP4570c. The price most places is now down to aprox. $170.00. I have tons of slides that I want to scan onto the computer and then burn onto a cd for a slideshow on my dvd player. Is this the best scanner to buy in that price range??. Does anyone have it and like/dislike it? Please let me know if there are any other really good brands out there. Thanks.


----------

